# What is the best filter to use on a Mk 6 GTI?



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

I always liked the Purolator Pure one but it looks like they do not offer it for the GTI for some odd reason. In my Acura, I'd change oil at 7,500 miles and it didn't even look dirty!

Any other suggestions for a high end filter? 

Also, will VW void the warranty if you use anything other than a factory filter during the warranty period?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

82Turbo930 said:


> I always liked the Purolator Pure one but it looks like they do not offer it for the GTI for some odd reason. In my Acura, I'd change oil at 7,500 miles and it didn't even look dirty!
> 
> Any other suggestions for a high end filter?
> 
> Also, will VW void the warranty if you use anything other than a factory filter during the warranty period?


The OEM Mann filter.
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.0T/Maintenance/Engine/Oil_Filter/TSI/ES1899285/










10 pack
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen...ce/Engine/Oil_Filter/TSI_-_10_Pack/ES1899287/

Magnuson-Moss Act will protect you if you used anything other than a factory filter (with the VW packaging & marking) during the warranty period. This was the original intention of the Magnuson Moss Act


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

BsickPassat said:


> The OEM Mann filter.
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.0T/Maintenance/Engine/Oil_Filter/TSI/ES1899285/
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot!:beer:


----------

